# My Pygocentrus Piraya



## bluebird




----------



## bmpower007

Bluebird thats a very beautifull tank.....piraya look perfect very very nice tank...btw what cam are you using?


----------



## bluebird

bmpower007 said:


> Bluebird thats a very beautifull tank.....piraya look perfect very very nice tank...btw what cam are you using?


CANON EOS 400D + Sigma 70/300


----------



## ICEE

great shots and awsome tank


----------



## locust

yes very nice tank, and well marked piraya


----------



## a-ronn

thats amazing man


----------



## cfb

Wow... what's the footprint of that tank? It's amazing!! Job well done sir!!









Randy
CFB


----------



## SUS

That is probably the coolest looking set up I have ever seen. That tank is Amazing.


----------



## SNAKEBITE

tank of the year









i love your setup beautiful tank and amazing pirayas

i admire your tank when you had those adult reds in there awhile back

overall rating 10


----------



## redpiranhas4

great looking tank and p's
also love the cladding in your room and the way its incorperated onto the stand or are they blocks?


----------



## moron

those are the best looking piraya I've every seen!


----------



## ASNXPS2

That is probably the best looking pirahna tank Ive seen. Keep up the good work.


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY

Best looking tank I ever see...Very nice work on that tank. Such amazing work.


----------



## shoal king

wow that is one amazing looking tank.














i love the brick stand


----------



## odyssey

awesome setup bro, you have that 450g Red tank too yes? great colours on your fish and a well planted tank!


----------



## Winkyee

Thats very nice


----------



## Pilsnah

Insane, the aquascaping is beaut!



bluebird said:


>


----------



## joefish219

vey impressive, how is the up keep with such a huge tank with all the plants. i have 125 gal and i curse that thing out all day.


----------



## mike123

Your tank is amazing














.


----------



## boozehound420

wow. I'm speechless. Submit picture #13 for POTM. I'd vote for it.


----------



## Draven1

Awesome Awesome Awesome One of the greatest aquariums I have ever seen. Congrats


----------



## Lector

Yes, that is one amazing tank, how much did that coast you in total? including tank and EVERYTHING that went with it etc.


----------



## NeXuS

very nice enter some pics into the contests you got my vote, very nice P's also great job


----------



## Stick

VERY nice. I love the stand and canopy, not to mention the aquascaping. Awsome setup.


----------



## Genin

everytime i start to feel good about myself you have to come in and do this!

awesome tank and fish.... i hate you.


----------



## Sheppard

That tank is total sickness!
Great job brother


----------



## pyrokingbrand

WOW what a tank!


----------



## skubasteve!

Absolutely stunning... I dont know how you guys and gals can make your tanks so damn beautiful.


----------



## PygoManiac

Tank of the year indeed! Awesome pics and Pirayas.


----------



## Gordeez

HOLY SH1T!!!!
That is Tank of the YEAR!
Its like....Like the Amazon.
P's, Neons, and other commutes in there.
Thats a Wicked Tank!


----------



## Ibanez247

Once again Bluebird has to go and post the tank of all tanks. Ive seen bigger but its like you cut a chunk of the amazon right out. The stand is just as beuatiful as your tank man. Very nice setup. Still have the 450 gallon you posted pics of a while ago? I still have that image saved pn my pc lol.


----------



## CorGravey

incredible


----------



## gonzo95

magnifique bac et que dire des pirayas!!


----------



## bluebird

Good evening 
I thankyou of your words of encouragement, I speak not English and I use an automatic translator to answer you.
I am a big fan of piranhas and I just wanted to make you share some pics of my passion with you. 
Good continuation.



gonzo95 said:


> magnifique bac et que dire des pirayas!!


Merci Gonzo ca me fait plaisir de lire un mot en francais; je suis perdu avec l'anglais..


----------



## Husky_Jim

OMG!!!!This is FANTASTIC!!!!!!!


----------



## shoal king

just curious what kind of filter do you have on that monster. it looks so natural. like it's supposed to be there







great job


----------



## Hater

Very nice looking tank. I wish I had a 600gl tank, I could do wonders with it.

Definetly Tank of the year award and also great quality in those pics you took.

Hater


----------



## bluebird

Good evening, How one makes to subject a photograph in the POTM? has which address is necessary it to send it.


----------



## bluebird

shoal king said:


> just curious what kind of filter do you have on that monster. it looks so natural. like it's supposed to be there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> great job


----------



## HumanBurger

that tank looked great when you just had redbellys in it, haha

but WOW!!!

always impressive my friend!!!
a perfect balance of plants and fish... nicely done...

all the best
jones


----------



## PaNo617

Tank of the year for sure!


----------



## Dawgz

Great tank!


----------



## Guest

Wow, that is amazing







, im speechless i saw your tank before and i was amazed. Your fish look great, your tank looks great, all i have to say is AWSOME job







! To bad i cant speek french.


----------



## KINGofKINGS

Never seen anything like that... amazing


----------



## freebird21

thats amazing!!! great tank!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ja'eh

This is the best set up I've ever seen befor! Good job and good attention to detail.


----------



## fishguy1313

Someone was really digging deep into the pics. That is a post from a year ago.


----------



## Ja'eh

fishguy1313 said:


> Someone was really digging deep into the pics. That is a post from a year ago.


Just curious why do have that member's quote in your sig? Just curious that's all.


----------



## bc_buddah

bluebird said:


> Bluebird thats a very beautifull tank.....piraya look perfect very very nice tank...btw what cam are you using?


CANON EOS 400D + Sigma 70/300
[/quote]

um, i'm pretty sure i've seen ur tank before, unless sumone has the exact same setup. i still have pix because ur tank is the literal best. ur piraya were much bigger before. and u had pleco's and serpae tetras too.

did u do some work on it? *make changes?* because i liked the older version. i'll attach pix


----------



## Eating Machine

That most certainly is one of the absolute coolest overall setup I've seen, too.

Next to Frankenstein, this tank is one of THE best and most impressive I've ever seen on this forum.

You should be proud of that. Great work and very nice fish and huge killer tank. We LOVE to see a massive tank full of the KING of the piranhas, Piraya!


----------



## waldron

man thoes flames are amazing


----------



## ALESSANDRO

How many cm is the thickness of the glass of your thank?


----------



## jsadlersos

One of the most beautiful show aquariums I've seen......do they leave the tetras alone or do you just re-up when needed


----------



## philbert

i freakin love that tank. i wonder what they look like now.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE

philbert said:


> i freakin love that tank. i wonder what they look like now.


Im sure its still amazing. i wish i had over a dozen piraya in a 600 gallon planted tank








Ive always admired the fact that this tank looks so natural in its aquascaping.


----------



## Buckman

that tank the the epitome of AWESOMEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## DucatiDragster

That is just a gorgeous setup!


----------



## gtc

Great looking tank and set up. Love those piraya colors.


----------



## jp80911

one of the best tank around. any recent updates?


----------



## His Majesty

Amazing tank. truly awesome

thanks for posting


----------



## dmackey

wow dude thats a really sick tank !!!! wow.....


----------



## Johnny_Zanni

stunning


----------



## CuzIsaidSo

Nicest Tank on the Planet


----------



## bigshawn

I would love to see it today


----------



## CuzIsaidSo

bigshawn said:


> I would love to see it today


Is he still on P-Fury


----------



## T-wag

thats better than the zoo.....


----------



## Buckman




----------



## Piro

I'd love to see how big these fish are now, real nice tank and beautiful healthy fish!


----------



## leg89

bluebird attempted breeding with them but it turned bad... still, those are nice monsters now!

i'll get in touch with him and tell him about the interest here. he's no enlgish man so i'll propose my help for translation cause yes, that tank DEF worths seeing some updates!


----------



## bluebird

Be indulgent for my English. I use a translator to write you...

Old of three years, my piranhas are thus certainly there age to reproduce..

Once again, this after noon(south), piranhas had this bizarre behavior that I knows them well now a little bit dark color... fight multiple..
Having already lived him(it) several times lately, I did not take offence too much taking all the same care of having the APN has within reach in case....

Some photos of dark piranhas such as they were in this beginning of evening. Fighting from time to time..



After some fights of intimidations, they turn(return) two by two to their respective corner(place).. 

Indeed on plants suffers from it and from clouds of mulm lift up themselves and return the shady water 

Some isolated, so black, sow(scatter) the disorder(confusion) in the device hardly become again quiet by going and by coming to the already occupied places..


Indeed on, they take themselves bites and surprising thing(matter), they go back by clearer colors when they take knocks (sign of submission??) 

Then the general fights start up again with renewed vigor further to move household(housework) 
it is there that we regret that the aqua is not bigger to leave + of space in the trained(formed) couples

Admire the beautiful black dress of piranhas... 

Then the knocks in sides become more precise (as to nattereri in the time(period) which I had seen making so often)
On the other hand, there to piranhas, it is the first time when one premise of heavyweight(laying,eggs) also goes far.. 

But something is faulty in this so called parade çà round up the rest of the troop thing(matter) which nattereri did not make and the given knocks are really very violent.. 

And all the group gets involved in it jealousy? Frenzy?? No idea.
But it is very very rough 
I attend powerless... 

He(It) became again quite clear (doubtless sign of submission) but the piranha is funny bashed up has the eye and in fin 
I alert(notify) Michel and Laurent on. That to make for this stage(stadium) I would cry for it of rabies(fury) but they are hard laws of nature or the hard reality of a too small tank 

And it started up again with renewed vigor... All the group has it now after the same fish but why. Who is faulty there?? Why that there?? Right by the laying(eggs).. 




The end does not make doubt 

I remember myself the warnings of my German friends not to tempt the devil with piranhas ...... I see his(her,its) horns.... it is as a big disappointment after so many hopes... 

The winner receives his reward(award) the entrails(depths) of the loser... 

The tank is as well shady as my spirit... I am there.. I know how to only make.. 

I can only take(bring) out the rests of this poor fish of the aqua... 

A day can be....


----------



## bluebird

Oktober 2009


----------



## TJcali




----------



## primetime3wise

i'm not sure of everything you said, but i am not surprised there is some cannibalism. hopefully things will be alright in the future.

tank still looks great as well as the piraya in there.


----------



## bigshawn

Wow, wish I could follow you but did you say one laid eggs, how big are they now thank you for the up-date how many are left??


----------



## Piro

It's a shame they are so agressive towards each other though, nice fish and beautifull tank!!
what are your waterparameters?


----------



## dmackey

thats everyone's dream tank wow ! what are you feeding them to get such great color?


----------



## theblackduck8907

AMAZING!!! I dream of having a set up that beautiful some day. Sorry to hear that they are trying to eat each other, Good Luck


----------



## Nick G

thanks for the update and going through the trouble of translating. sorry for the loss.







truly a beautiful tank.


----------



## Killabee

Sorry to see that fish go. I could only imagine your hopes of them getting ready to breed. Your tank in AMAZING almost perfect man one of the nicest set ups i have ever seen


----------



## ICEE

best tank







thanks for the update


----------



## frankie09c

truly an awsome setup and a great attempt.

thanks for the update


----------



## the keeper

wow!


----------



## Winkyee

Terrific setup!!


----------



## pirairtool

that is a bad ass tank man! Serious very nice


----------

